

Novell keeps Unix copyrights from Attachmate and Microsoft - sasvari
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/25/novell_unix_attachmate_statement/

======
tzs
The author of that is massively confused. First, the Unix copyrights ARE going
to Attachmate, since Novell is not selling the copyrights and Novell is
becoming a subsidiary of Attachmate.

Second, the article says Attachmate is selling patents to a Microsoft backed
consortium. It is Novell that is selling the patents, before they become a
subsidiary of Attachmate.

